# Silver Thomas Russell



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Another T R Russell thread!, a lady at work brought this in today for me to have a look at as she knows I 'tinker' with watches.

She didn't think it ran but on getting it home and taking it out of the packing it was ticking away nicely, so I removed the bent minute hand set it straight and put it back on and so far it's keeping perfect time(only 2 hours though).

Anyway it needs a second finger I've measured it with a digital vernier and I am getting 0.23mm or 0.009" depending on which you use...do these figures equate to a known size and where can I get a replacement?

It was her dad's watch so has sentimental value... she has no intention of selling it and I know money is tight for her,I've said I'd clean the case and fit a new glass and sort the hands out if possible she asked about costs but I told her I'd do it for the fun of it plus parts if needed(just a second finger).

Does anyone know the movement and date and or history as I intend doing a little history for her and priniting on nice paper etc so the history can be kept with the watch for future generations.

Hallmark is a standing bear looking to the left there is also an upside down W or something similar to it (could be an E on it's back) both these marks are on the watch in several places.

I guess TRR is meant to reprresent cased by Russell?


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

and a few more picture;


























small mars on dial are tiny hairs or fibres , there is a hairling crack though but generally it is in nice condition if a little rubbed in places.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks like a fairly old model, being crown wind and pin set. 3/4 plate, 3rd, 4th and escape wheel jewelled, but not the centre..so probably a 15 jewel movement. I'm sure someone else will add more.....


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Is that a sterling silver case?


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

It is and a thick /heavy one at that, cleaned it all up and fitted the 'glass' it's lost about half a minute according to the atomic clock since I set it yesterday, just needs second finger and it can go back to it's owner who I know will be chuffed to death with it...wish it were mine!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Try searching under 'pocket watch hands' on eBay....there're loads to choose from! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

It's a beautiful watch. Best of luck in getting it restored.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Plough thru this website - probably under German marks - and you may get more. Standing Bear is usually a German/Prussian mark

:weed:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

ok then cheers Mel, it's Swiss apprently made between 1885-1934 and Sterling silver they used a 'grouse' for lesser grade silver not sure of the date though guess that is the other mark on the case...I reckon it's 1890-1910 personally


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

OK an update on this, I managed to get a second finger and fixed in the 'glass' which was a right pig to fit as the bottom of the bezel had worn leaving very little to glue to so I had to rebate the recess a little but in the end it all fitted nicely, here it is finished before going back to it's owner;


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey, not bad!

But that looks like a damned chunky crystal!!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

It is a chunky crystal, the owner didn't want to spend too much, but if it comes out a thinner replacement WILL be going in as the one currently n situ will get knocked easily but then again it's going on a display stand Iam led to believe and wound up on Sundays/holidays only as a reminder of it's former owner.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

:great:


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

You have done a great job on that watch. Lovely looking chunky thing too.


----------

